# Looking to do egg sharing? I'm from Shropshire



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey ladies looking to do egg sharing, I'm from Shropshire and unsure who and where to go. I don't mind being a known donor  to someone if they can help me with mine? 


I'm new to this and would love to hear from anyone ? I'm 29 5,4 dark hair blue eyes. 12/14
I've had 2 successful IVF but I lost them due to IC but since had a TAC placed to help me carry full term. I've created really good embryos but since used all my embryos and blastocysts and no BFP
I think "fresh" goes allows my body to react to succeed in pregnancies.


I've considered Liverpool,Shrewsbury and the Bristol Egg sharing.


Would anyone be interested? I am desperate to become a rainbow mommy and ease my aching arms and hear. I'm willing to donate half of my eggs if you can help me slightly with accommodation costs. I've raised enough money for one go. 
I would like to help you to help me xxx please message me and feel free to get to know me I'm on ******** too x


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi

Im doing egg share through manchester fertility but i know alot of other places do it. I know with them you get a cycle for £850.

I'm sure it would be easier for you to do an egg share programme through a clinic rather than doing it yourself as they sort all the legal side out as well. You should contact a few clinics that offer the scheme.

Good luck hun xx


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya thanks for your reply. What made you feel manchester was right for you?
I'm considering Hewitt in Liverpool, Care in Manchester, Shrewsbury or Bristol for the free egg sharing.


Ipad researching is going over my head. What happens if your fresh cycle fails.... Is that it? I have £2,000 saved but need to go with the best clinic x


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

I chose manchester fertility as they are quite local to me and i had already met the consultant who works there as he was my nhs consultant when i was on clomid. We just felt the clinic was right for us when we first went for our appointment so didnt look anywhere else.

you have the option to freeze any embryos which arent used on your first cycle so if it is unsuccessful you can do another cycle with these or do another egg share but the clinic will discuss all your options with you.

I definitely agree that you should do your research and go with the clinic you feel happiest with 

Carly x


----------

